# report 9-8



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

can you believe our government has shut down all fishing on military bases???? they didnt shut down golfing, or visitors going to the lighthouse... but two teenagers wanting to wet a line ... with a military id... hell no!! thats not aloud because of sept 11 security.. burns my ass that our government still lives in fear. the 10th aniversery of 9-11 should be a time of remembering the ones lost, not time to hide. anyways, we launched in bayou grande cause we didnt wanna waste the shrimp and got lots of rat reds, i got one slot red at 20" and thats about it. enjoy the monster in the picture haha


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Sweet how far did y'all come out?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

just at the mouth by all those rocks.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Well be out there this weekend, the big red roof house with the new dock. Give a shout if your out there.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

get some bug spray buddy, biting flies were absolutely terrible.


----------



## GoBlueYakker (Oct 5, 2010)

FYI,
Fishing was closed down on NAS becouse an airforce student caught and cooked a redfish caught on base andaparently contracted a rare poison that prevents the cells of the body from taking in sodium. He reported to our medical last week complaining of nausea then spiraled down to being hospitalized, then slipped into a coma, then died yesterday. There were two different specialists working on him. This is the word passed down from the base commanding officer. I have no idea when we will be able to fish on the base again.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

So they think it's fish related?


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Was he a flight student? I have heard about anything about it in my group. Wilbur have you got any intel on this?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

they told us at the gate it was because of the sept 11th security.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

jdhkingfisher said:


> they told us at the gate it was because of the sept 11th security.


That sounds more likely....................


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

No, its not security. The airman ate the fish and died from it.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

I went fishing on base today no one said anything to me about no fishing near the base. Sherman Cove marina was open for buisness today and boats were comming and going,


----------

